

Sony's PlayStation 4 Is Running Modified FreeBSD 9 - husam212
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM5NDI

======
zimpenfish
Wonder why they went Free instead of Open - you'd imagine securing the system
would be a reasonably high concern for them.

------
lorenzfx
It would be awesome if they released their AMD GPU drivers for FreeBSD

